# Over the top performance shifter burns my hand FIX!



## Dave's World (Feb 4, 2021)

Hi everyone made a fun video for upgrading the OTTP shifter. If you have this in your generation one or generation two CRUZE you’re probably dealing with the shift knob burning your hand or freezing your hand when it gets really hot or really cold. So I came up with a fix.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Brembo Dave said:


> Hi everyone made a fun video for upgrading the OTTP shifter. If you have this in your generation one or generation two CRUZE you’re probably dealing with the shift knob burning your hand or freezing your hand when it gets really hot or really cold. So I came up with a fix.


Too bad I own an auto, I blame that on the wife, but someday.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah, that's definitely why I didn't go with a metal ball on my Camaro's Hurst when I replaced the old Hurst T-Handle - just went with a white Hurst cue ball. Metal knobs look great but...yep...burns or frostbite. No thanks.


----------



## Dave's World (Feb 4, 2021)

Yea I wasn’t happy at all!!!!! But I’m with you I always go with at least a plastic or a urethane knob.


----------



## Dave's World (Feb 4, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> Too bad I own an auto, I blame that on the wife, but someday.


What year is yours?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Brembo Dave said:


> What year is yours?


2014 LT


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> Too bad I own an auto, I blame that on the wife, but someday.


When I was buying a car to replace the Cavalier after I told it to fight a fire hydrant, the Chevy SS was on my list as A) they're epic and B) they were 20% off. My wife told me she was fine with that, as long as I got the automatic.

Found one at the dealer (the one where I got my Volt from, my saleslady being an awesome person and a huge enthusiast we would see regularly at our car shows/meets) and it was bright orange, "loaded" (I use quotes because those cars had like...three options besides the color and choice of transmission, they were loaded to begin with, and listed as having an automatic.

I was absolutely interested. I checked with my saleslady who confirmed of course it had a manual. So had it not also already been sold, I would have completely ignored what my wife said and bought it. "Oh, it said automatic, oh well". 

In hindsight, my Volt was probably a better choice for a DD anyway.


----------



## Dave's World (Feb 4, 2021)

MP81 said:


> When I was buying a car to replace the Cavalier after I told it to fight a fire hydrant, the Chevy SS was on my list as A) they're epic and B) they were 20% off. My wife told me she was fine with that, as long as I got the automatic.
> 
> Found one at the dealer (the one where I got my Volt from, my saleslady being an awesome person and a huge enthusiast we would see regularly at our car shows/meets) and it was bright orange, "loaded" (I use quotes because those cars had like...three options besides the color and choice of transmission, they were loaded to begin with, and listed as having an automatic.
> 
> ...


I have a Chevy SS too. Its the best car GM has ever put out!!!!!!!! GET ONE!


----------



## Dave's World (Feb 4, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> 2014 LT


That's my first CRUZE. I figured out a way to do a paddle shifter install on that car. It made it a lot more fun!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Brembo Dave said:


> I have a Chevy SS too. Its the best car GM has ever put out!!!!!!!! GET ONE!


It's heavily considered to be the true spiritual successor to the E39 M5 and I absolutely would believe it.

I'm glad I didn't get it because A) I like filling up once a year and B) I'd have a third car I don't drive in winter.  

I'd also have zero reason to drive those other two cars, as well.


----------



## Dave's World (Feb 4, 2021)

I feel your pain. I over run with too many cars as well.


----------

